# [Verkaufe] Diverse Hardware



## jupp009 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich verkaufe durch Aufrüstung überflüssig gewordene Hardware:

     Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Box 4096Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Conroe 65€ ? VHB

Abit IX38 QuadGT  , Zubehör gebraucht, das Board selbst ist NEU und ungebraucht aus Garantiefall.  60€ VHB

MSI HD4870 OC 512MB wie neu, staubfrei   80€ VHB

Thermaltake BlueOrb FX   15€

     bis auf die CPU alles in Originalverpackung
   Alle Preise zzgl. Versand (3,90€ oder 6,90€ als versichertes Paket).

 tausche auch gegen andere Hardware


----------



## jupp009 (6. Oktober 2009)

entweder liest hier kein Hardware interessierter mehr oder aber es besteht kein Interesse an meinen Angeboten?


----------



## DonLennschi (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey,stimmt doch gar nicht,hab dir doch vorgestern ne private Nachricht geschickt!


----------



## jupp009 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey DonLennschi, tut mir leid aber da die email benachitigung bei pcg (trotz aktivierung) bei mir noch nie richtig funktioniert hat habe ich das leider nicht mitbekommen. gerne nehm ich dein dein Angebot an + Versand, versichertes Paket oder Päckchen?
 Bankdaten per PN

 btw. habe ich trotz Themen-abo ebenfalls keine Benachrichtigung über antworten bekommen?!


----------



## Q20 (14. Oktober 2009)

hast PN


----------



## jupp009 (17. Oktober 2009)

bis auf Grafikkarte noch alles zu haben...


----------



## noxious (18. Oktober 2009)

jupp009 schrieb:


> btw. habe ich trotz Themen-abo ebenfalls keine Benachrichtigung über antworten bekommen?!


   Das funktioniert leider nicht. Also besser immer mal wieder reingucken.


----------



## jupp009 (22. Oktober 2009)

nach wie vor noch Hardware zu haben... mach angebote, tausche auch gegen Spiele


----------



## neovortex1981 (25. Oktober 2009)

CPU noch da? Hab vieleicht interesse..!


----------



## Longtom (27. Oktober 2009)

Würd auch mal Interesse an der CPU anmelden ,was is da am Preis noch zu machen  ?
 Oder suchst du evtl. was an Hardware oder an Spielen was ich dir anbieten kann ?


----------



## DonLennschi (12. November 2009)

Dann frage ich dich auch hier nochmal:
 Am 5.11. hast du gesagt du schickst das Paket los,ich habs aber noch nicht erhalten...
 Woran liegts?
 Viele Grüße
 Lennschi


----------

